# تعلن مؤسسه خضر لتجارة والتقسيط



## بسام البسام (30 يوليو 2010)

الغاء الموضوع حيث انه انته عرضه او تسويقه ​


----------



## بسام البسام (30 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تعلن مؤسسه خضر لتجارة والتقسيط*

للفائده للجميع لرفع


----------

